# Is my cat pregnant?



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

I mated my femal cat about 3 weeks ago but dont know whether she is pregnant. Her nipples have turned pink and they look bigger than usual. Does that mean she is pregnant or not necessarily?

can anyone help please


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Why are you mating your cat without, it seems, knowing anything about pregnancy or the signs of pregnancy? :?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

spacemonkey said:


> Why are you mating your cat without, it seems, knowing anything about pregnancy or the signs of pregnancy? :?


Good question.


----------

